# Can Area 2/16/15



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Fished the general area as everyone else Monday, no big secret. Ended with 20 for the group of 4. Big AL and KPI put on a clinic with their vib-e skills. Each had their six in short order. Took a bit for me but once Al could get off his vibe stash all was good. A few came in the morning on jigging raps tipped with two minnows on middle hook. We were able to do a three man limit. The smallest bait you could keep on the screen was key. Had a fourth guy who struggled and ended with three. Great day as usual with good people... Thanks for the invite! Did cross one crack at a shove a few miles out but it was doable. Ice travel was good just watch for snow covered shoves, as i clipped the corner of one on my sled and went for a ride on my shoulder across the ice. All guys traveled on sleds. Ice was 15-16 in our spot. No moves as the fish were cruising thru and you had to keep an eye on the finder to get them to stay. If they wanted they were hammering it, if not they would just linger for a few minutes and move on. Pic is 11 of the 12 from our shanty. ODNR at ramp checking fish. Checked the 12 in my shanty and we were on the way no issue.


----------



## wjcwalleye (Jan 21, 2015)

great job...sounds like they are settling into a feeding mode


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Sure was fun I love ice fishing see them fish come in on the graph and smash it then to see them coming up though the clear water thrashing their heads good times!!!!


----------



## Epiceyes41 (Jun 14, 2012)

New to fishing this area where abouts is the can area


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

ErieRider, looks like those fish got "Flash Frozen" pretty quick? Just put in freezer and filet em another day, should stay good. Saw the 40th anniversary for Saturday Night Live, Dan Akroyd had a Bassomatic blender for a fish protein drink. I think they will work on walleyes too! Ha


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

can area. that's a large area. where did you go out of?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice catch. Those fish look like perfect eaters.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Only in my dreams do I get in the right spot at the right time. These Eyes are frustrating to say the least. Congrats to you guys. Ill be back this weekend for more pain. Its my addiction. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## moke (Feb 25, 2008)

Looks like you guys had a little fun.. good work.


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

Nice catch. 
How long do you stay in one spot waiting on fish?
Do you punch a hole check vex, no fish move or wait?
Thanks dan


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Depends a lot on weather and how many fish coming on the graph last week we moved three times and found fish on the forth move! yesterday we had buddies pulling fish and called us we choose to stay at our spot because we had fish at our holes! Lately we have been moving in about a hour if no fish coming in. Hope this helps PD


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

Thanks KPI, sounds like I need to be mobile.


----------



## 4dabucks (Jun 22, 2008)

PDNaz said:


> Thanks KPI, sounds like I need to be mobile.


Mobility is priceless in my book. I was working with four guys on Monday that I had just met in the parking lot. We decided that they had good numbers and they agreed to have me come out with them. Out of respect I set up about 100 yards from them. After an hour they checked in with me. They were on fish and I wasn't. I move 50 yards closer and boom. Fish on and our bite was good to go rest of day.


----------



## BIG JOHNSON (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks for letting me fish with u guys, glad I finally found a group to let me tag along.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Al, I went to Joann fabric and bought a spool of thread. I took off the thread and spooled on that flouro for you. I can give it to you next time we fish or if you prefer I can drop it in the mail. Let me know... Thanks again for the vibes!!! Glad to see them finally catch more than white bass.


----------



## BIG JOHNSON (Aug 31, 2005)

Yeah if I can get the 5 foot of flouro back by the weekend that would be great.....lol


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Al you may not be fishing with us next time unless Amanda gets us the money per our agreement she is two friendship payments behind!!!!!!


----------



## BIG JOHNSON (Aug 31, 2005)

There well be 2 $ 29.95 payments in the mail


----------



## Heatmiser (Jan 22, 2015)

ErieRider: Anyone who likes Pete Rose & Blackberrysmoke MUST be pretty darn cool,( at least in my book)!


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

Heatmiser said:


> ErieRider: Anyone who likes Pete Rose & Blackberrysmoke MUST be pretty darn cool,( at least in my book)!


Dave, were you guys telling the Pete Rose story again?


----------



## Heatmiser (Jan 22, 2015)

Jason Pelz: I'm 45 years young & grew up on Baseball, NOBODY played like Pete Rose,even to this day... Should be in Hall of Fame, no questions asked!


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Those stories are reserved only for when you and Moke are around! Have not seen Pete in awhile!! I am sure Moke still gives him a call every now and then. Ya know when he needs advice on getting out of a slump. Pete was sure the best at getting out of slumps. They did not call him charlie hustle for nothing!! For sure that guy should be in the hall of fame!!! I am sure moke feels the same way!!!


----------



## penalty box (Nov 2, 2011)

Pete Rose should be in the hall of fame no doubt


----------



## moke (Feb 25, 2008)

Pete Rose, now that's a name I have not heard in a year or so.... He was a hell of a Player.. HAHA.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

This got off target, but Pete has paid his due put him in the HOF! Been a fan since the early 70's. Saw his first game as manager.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Would be nice to get him in the hall for sure. With his issues he almost ended up bagging groceries at Marc's in Solon or something. He had his issues for sure but has paid his dues!


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm surprised the mods haven't stepped in and keep us on the thread tittle and not baseball...


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

eyedreamn said:


> I'm surprised the mods haven't stepped in and keep us on the thread tittle and not baseball...


If it was Willie Stargell you would be all over it


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

ErieRider said:


> If it was Willie Stargell you would be all over it


You have done it now. Your thread is gonna get a slap on the hand and get locked up.

I'm tired of all the Pittsburgh profiling Rider....


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Is that Pete rose we are picking up lets get out of here "no way we are making a movie"


----------



## Reel Magic (Oct 18, 2010)

We fish the Can's area Tuesday and did very well, nice mixed bag with a PB 31" in the mix. We will be running Friday Saturday and Sunday again this week. Pm or email me.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Reel Magic said:


> We fish the Can's area Tuesday and did very well, nice mixed bag with a PB 31" in the mix. We will be running Friday Saturday and Sunday again this week. Pm or email me.


Was Pete Rose fishing with you???


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

That's it ! I'm calling pete rose and inviting him to the can area . I sure hope he knows I mean ice fishing Erie .


----------



## woodworker2001 (Jan 23, 2006)

What is all this talk about Pete Rose? Was he fishing Monday?


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

A show was made with Pete rose playing in the can area hope to have the go pro video soon to be able to post here If you have good footage from Monday send it over we will try to attach it in the video we already have


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Me and Pete Rose go way back! Good dude! Notice I said we had a fourth guy but did not mention his name.......


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

Kenny you just gave up the secret spot....did you really invite pete to your can area?


See Frank he may have got some footage when he drove by.


----------



## jeepdude64 (May 14, 2009)

Monday was the reason why a sled works better than atv. I was the first one on the ice at 530, had my waypoint set and stopped by good ole Mother Nature. I couldn't get there until I did some civil engineering after I pulled a guy stuck on the crack. Maybe Pete will eventually make it to the Hall dumb he isn't there already. Even us "burgh" kids fought over who got to be Pete. we all had the scars on our stomachs trying to slide head first although non of us wanted to be Bernie kosar.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

we fought over who was going to be " turkey jones"
come on-leave Bernie out of it! LOL


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

So the reports are? Pete Rose was catching turkeys at the can area....got it...


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Frank.... So you were pretending to be Bernie Kosar when you were in your twenties??? That is weird but alot of things are much more clear now!


----------



## jeepdude64 (May 14, 2009)

read closer I was just like the rest of the tristate area.. nobody wanted bernie except the cowboys. When I rode by those 2 man huts I only seen one head out of each.. hmmmm glad I have an eskimo one..


----------



## searlest (Jan 20, 2008)

Mr Pete Rose has done and gave more to the game of baseball than all that judge him!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

jeepdude64 said:


> read closer I was just like the rest of the tristate area.. nobody wanted bernie except the cowboys. When I rode by those 2 man huts I only seen one head out of each.. hmmmm glad I have an eskimo one..


We were in the shanty trying to get the fish back in after they scattered from the vehicle traffic... How many guys did you chat with monday?? Trust me I was there! Now this comment is a joke... So don't get upset about that!


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

threeten said:


> we fought over who was going to be " turkey jones"
> come on-leave Bernie out of it! LOL


Yeah.... What would be better than smashing Bradshaw head first into the ground!!! I could watch it all day [ame]http://youtu.be/t_BuDursFIg[/ame]


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

Please close thread


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Dave we love you and your p-burgh crew!!


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

We love you too brah!


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

ErieRider said:


> Yeah.... What would be better than smashing Bradshaw head first into the ground!!! I could watch it all day http://youtu.be/t_BuDursFIg


You mean that QB with four super bowl rings?


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Misdirection said:


> You mean that QB with four super bowl rings?


No meant that QB with four super bowl rings that is getting smashed into the ground


----------



## moke (Feb 25, 2008)

Man that Pete Rose was a movie star back in the day....


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Moke..... Did not know he did movies..... I remember him back in wrestlemania but no movies.... Guess maybe some walk on roles... But you say he was a actor with full movies to his name??? That I did not know.. Guess you learn something new every day!!!! Thanks!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

BIG JOHNSON said:


> Thanks for letting me fish with u guys, glad I finally found a group to let me tag along.



He said, tongue in cheek!!


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

c. j. stone said:


> He said, tongue in cheek!!


????????????? Missed that one


----------

